
Three Years of PostmarketOS - ollieparanoid
https://postmarketos.org/blog/2020/05/31/three-years/
======
minimalist
The three most impressive things that I've seen on pmOS in the past year:

1\. It's amazing the sheer number of devices to which pmOS is now bootable[0].
Also previously supported devices keep getting better. For example, g--gle-
glass works well with the default configuration, once you are able to get it
flashed to the device[1].

2\. While I haven't yet the chance to personally use it, pine64-pinephone and
purism-librem5 are the closest that we have to modern GNU[?]/Linux smartphones
out there [2,3].

3\. Anbox on pmOS means that the wealth of touch-optimized FOSS android
applications are also available for the touchscreen devices that pmOS targets
[3].

Things are getting exciting in the mobile-linux world.

[0]:
[https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Devices](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Devices)

[1]:
[https://gitlab.com/postmarketOS/pmbootstrap/-/issues/456](https://gitlab.com/postmarketOS/pmbootstrap/-/issues/456)

[2]:
[https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/PINE64_PinePhone_(pine64-...](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/PINE64_PinePhone_\(pine64-pinephone\))

[3]: [https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Purism_Librem5_(purism-
li...](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Purism_Librem5_\(purism-librem5\))

[4]:
[https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Anbox](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Anbox)

[?]: Is Alpine Linux GNU/Linux?

~~~
MYEUHD
>[?]: Is Alpine Linux GNU/Linux?

Alpine Linux is Busybox/Linux

~~~
MartijnBraam
well it's more like musl/linux. by default it uses busybox for most things but
if needed the gnu variants are also in the repositories.

